# Bottom of door damage will this work ?



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I resently have had the bottom of my car door catch the pavement I was thinking of using chipex paint system as it’s only small damage and when done I probably won’t notice will this work as of lately I’ve needed a new front windscreen and a full car respray which is annoying everything seems to happen at once lol.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I can’t make out that picture at all.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

GSD said:


> Sorry I can't make out that picture at all.


I've used a Quaker Oats box to focus as the damage is so tiny right on the edge.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would just touch that in. I doubt you would need chipex for it.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> I would just touch that in. I doubt you would need chipex for it.


Thanks for your honest opinion much appreciated 😉👍


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> I would just touch that in. I doubt you would need chipex for it.


Thanks for that car door is fixed as I have a touch up kit in the garage the wife did a lovely job.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

thehulk2002 said:


> Thanks for that car door is fixed as I have a touch up kit in the garage the wife did a lovely job.


No probs. Pleased that you managed to sort it quickly and cheaply.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Easy touch in that, just take your time little by little. Good luck


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Could of just touched it in with black marker, cheap and no one would know down there.


----------

